# I Think These Are The Only +9/10 Females That Exist tbh, Do You Know Any Others??



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 22, 2019)

There a a few who come close to that mark like Elsa Hosk, Birgit Kos ~8, but they don't really get to cross that line

Their face is so well developed, perfect everthing, bones, skin, coloration, pheno, hair. They won the best lottery prize


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Oct 22, 2019)

lol @ the man jawed 3rd one that you selected


----------



## needsolution (Oct 22, 2019)

OP is coping. 
Second one has highest ranking and its like max 7.5


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 22, 2019)

This girl from lucifer


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 22, 2019)

Where is Barbara Palvin? Also pretty stupid to assume those three are the only +9/10 females that exist when there’s literally billions of them on this planet, most of which you’ll never see in your lifetime.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> This girl from lucifer


Too old


----------



## Peachy (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


>


that norwood tho


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> This girl from lucifer


she's good, good job dante.

even at the age of 40 she's 7 psl. see what having bones do?


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

every rating above 8 is highly subjective and influenced by novelty


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 22, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> This girl from lucifer



Good, but I'd put her on a +8/10, not +9/10 tbh assuming her prime


currymax said:


> every rating above 8 is highly subjective and influenced by novelty



True


Tyrionlannistercel said:


> lol @ the man jawed 3rd one that you selected



:coping: x10


MammothActuary said:


>



+8, not +9, even that other brunnet bitch that some users say is better than lima is probably better looking than her


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 22, 2019)

Peachy said:


> that norwood tho


Probably just a bad picture, she looks fine in others.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 22, 2019)

needsolution said:


> OP is coping.
> Second one has highest ranking and its like max 7.5



post the one that is the highest in your rank


----------



## Enlil (Oct 22, 2019)

my cock and balls shit thred dn rd


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Probably just a bad picture, she looks fine in others.
> View attachment 144210
> View attachment 144212
> View attachment 144213


insane.. 

this is the type men should hold their standards to.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 22, 2019)

Not the same category


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Not the same category


She looks bloated and I dont like her skin tone


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Not the same category







Unlike the others, Barbara Palvin looks cute and sexy.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Unlike the others, Barbara Palvin looks cute and sexy.


Whoa @Alexanderr we finally agree on something


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 22, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Unlike the others, Barbara Palvin looks cute and sexy.



"*Cute* and *sexy*"

That's enough for me, thanks for agreeing with my post


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> "*Cute* and *sexy*"
> 
> That's enough for me, thanks for agreeing with my post


No, I do not agree.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> No, I do not agree.


BTW, she was with Jordan Barrett


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 22, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> BTW, she was with Jordan Barrett


What the fuck? They were a couple?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 22, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> No, I do not agree.



You did, unconsciously.

You didn't say she's the most aesthetic or the most beautiful/good looking. You said "CUTE" that's the same when girls call a guy *cute* instead of *hot*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 22, 2019)

None of them are 9/10 jfl.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> What the fuck? They were a couple?


They were friends with benefits or smth


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Good, but I'd put her on a +8/10, not +9/10 tbh assuming her prime



It's because she looks quite "masculine" not cute like the girls that you posted.


TRUE_CEL said:


> None of them are 9/10 jfl.



You are a faggot larper.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> You did, unconsciously.
> 
> You didn't say she's the most aesthetic or the most beautiful/good looking. You said "CUTE" that's the same when girls call a guy *cute* instead of *hot*


So, because I didn’t specifically say she’s the best-looking one I agree with your thread? What? 
Alright then, let me clarify myself since you’re slow. 
Barbara Palvin mogs all the girls you just posted.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Oct 22, 2019)

Palvin is beautiful. Perfect blend of softness, cuteness, pretty eyes, and sexy body. 





The girl op posted isn't that hot. She has good bone structure,skin and harmony but lacks sex appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

women can’t be rated psl. and barely irl scale. 

we can agree on women in the 1-3 range and 8+ range but in between that in pure subjective opinion.


----------



## shibo (Oct 22, 2019)

2nd one looks like a female version of barrett


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> women can’t be rated psl. and barely irl scale.
> 
> we can agree on women in the 1-3 range and 8+ range but in between that in pure subjective opinion.


let's not forget that they also use makeup to amplify their beauty

women are below men in aesthetics.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

just lol @ at the straighties arguing over which woman looks more attractive. it’s all subjective and personal preference smh


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Oct 22, 2019)

Madison Beer tbh


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> women are below men in aesthetics.


AND YOU CALL ME GAY?


DaddyBigPenis said:


> View attachment 144261
> 
> Madison Beer tbh


Bad pheno


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 23, 2019)

currymax said:


> every rating above 8 is highly subjective and influenced by novelty


Highest IQ response of this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 23, 2019)

.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 23, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> AND YOU CALL ME GAY?
> 
> Bad pheno



Yes really gay comment and flawed in many ways.

These guys cope thinking that when a woman say "I have a type sorry" aren't lying lmao, this doesn't exist and there's biologically reasons for thinking that one person is more attractive than other.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 23, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


>


----------



## RAITEIII (Oct 23, 2019)

Who's the girl on the second Pic?


----------



## Over (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 23, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> Who's the girl on the second Pic?



1- Adriana Lima
2- Kate Li
3- Doutzen Kroes


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 23, 2019)

These two were the only ones who came close (despite 40yo for the first, and shit pheno for the second), the rest is all cope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 23, 2019)

vika bronova mogs @Deliciadecu


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 23, 2019)

from an aesthetic standpoint


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 23, 2019)

streege said:


> vika bronova mogs @Deliciadecu



Great finding, tbh


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## wristcel (Oct 23, 2019)

Dunno, but this 7 lives near me and i'm a bit obsessed with her









AliciaLouise✨ (@_alicialouisee_) • Instagram photos and videos


2,483 Followers, 2,165 Following, 8 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from AliciaLouise✨ (@_alicialouisee_)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 23, 2019)

wristcel said:


> Dunno, but this 7 lives near me and i'm a bit obsessed with her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"
*Esta conta é privada*
Siga-o para ver suas fotos e vídeos."


----------



## wristcel (Oct 26, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> "
> *Esta conta é privada*
> Siga-o para ver suas fotos e vídeos."


----------



## Effortless (Oct 26, 2019)

100% agree with OP. 

While prime Lima probably mogs Doutzen, Doutzen is more consistence, there are some instance where Lima actually looks bad and not top tier, Doutzen never looks bad, she always look top tier.

Also


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 26, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


>



Big forehead and bad nose.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 26, 2019)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 147280



Looks like those whores who have fucked 20 different guys by the age of 18.



Spoiler



I'd love to be one of the ones who fucked her, ngl. Good face





Effortless said:


> 100% agree with OP.
> 
> While prime Lima probably mogs Doutzen, Doutzen is more consistence, there are some instance where Lima actually looks bad and not top tier, Doutzen never looks bad, she always look top tier.
> 
> ...



names?


----------



## wristcel (Oct 26, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Looks like those whores who have fucked 20 different guys by the age of 18.


she's enjoyed many many men


----------



## Effortless (Oct 26, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> names?



vika bronova 
lexi wood


----------

